
Researchers reveal true scale of megalodon shark for first time - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/03/researchers-reveal-true-scale-of-megalodon-shark-for-first-time
======
bookofjoe
>Body dimensions of the extinct giant shark Otodus megalodon: a 2D
reconstruction

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-71387-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-71387-y)

